# New Tom Kerridge Dopamine cook book



## happydog (Dec 28, 2016)

Heard about this book on the radio today.  Sounds like Low carb high fat diet and apparently he has lost a huge amount of weight, (over 10 stone). I will be interested to see it when it comes out in January.  The food that he makes stimulates the production of dopamines in the brain and makes you feel happy..  Fortunately I don't need to loose weight but it would be good to find tasty things to eat and feel happy.  Might have some good recipes in it.


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 29, 2016)

Just had a quick look. Might have to invest in that one.


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 29, 2016)

http://www.bloomsbury.com/uk/tom-kerridges-dopamine-diet-9781472935410/


----------



## FM001 (Dec 29, 2016)

Guess its that time of year for the diet & fitness books to be rolled out....sigh


----------



## Northerner (Dec 29, 2016)

toby said:


> Guess its that time of year for the diet & fitness books to be rolled out....sigh


@toby! Great to hear from you, hope all is well with you! 

I noticed when Tom lost all that weight, a real transformation. Hope his book contains recipes ordinary folk can cook!


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 29, 2016)

Northerner said:


> @toby! Great to hear from you, hope all is well with you!
> 
> I noticed when Tom lost all that weight, a real transformation. Hope his book contains recipes ordinary folk can cook!



I hope so too. I have one of his other cook books and they are really easy to follow recipes, so fingers crossed.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 16, 2017)

Just got my copy, there's a few recipes I'll definitely be trying. It even tells you the carb count for each portion.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 16, 2017)

I've just ordered it.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 17, 2017)

Im definately gonna try the tiramisu recipe.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 17, 2017)

My mum in law make a great mock tiramisu.  She used sponge from a low carb cake I baked, soaked it inTia Maria, whipped up some double cream mixed with coffee & dolloped it on top.  Was lovely.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 17, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> My mum in law make a great mock tiramisu.  She used sponge from a low carb cake I baked, soaked it inTia Maria, whipped up some double cream mixed with coffee & dolloped it on top.  Was lovely.


Sounds lovely. Tiramisu is my all time favourite dessert.


----------



## Owen (Jan 17, 2017)

Cooked loads of them already, no complaints and they are very diabetes friendly.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jan 17, 2017)

Just bought this book after seeing this thread.  I love Tom Kerridge and as I need to lose a good 50lbs I am hoping this will help.


----------



## foxont (Mar 3, 2018)

I did notice that he was a beer drinker and that he would drink a few pints a day. During the dopamine diet he did stop drinking and i wondering if this was a large part in his weight lose. I have been put off his books as he sold the dopamine diet as the way to lose weight. This year he has a low calorie diet book which is the way ahead so diets now just confuses me.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 3, 2018)

Cutting out the beer would definitely have helped his weight loss as beer is full of carbs.  His latest book (of which I have) is an alternative to his Dopamine Diet book, which he stated himself was a very strict diet that not everyone could stick to.  Any diet will result in weight loss, it's just about choosing a diet that can be maintained long term.  I always failed as calorie controlled diets but now I follow a low carb diet I find it easy to maintain & lost 4 stone too.


----------



## foxont (Mar 4, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> Cutting out the beer would definitely have helped his weight loss as beer is full of carbs.  His latest book (of which I have) is an alternative to his Dopamine Diet book, which he stated himself was a very strict diet that not everyone could stick to.  Any diet will result in weight loss, it's just about choosing a diet that can be maintained long term.  I always failed as calorie controlled diets but now I follow a low carb diet I find it easy to maintain & lost 4 stone too.



Well done Mark


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 8, 2018)

I lost 10kg using Tom Kerridges Dopamine diet last year, and I don’t drink beer. The recipes are so tasty I still use them occasionally.


----------



## MickD (Mar 13, 2018)

Just ordered this too... sounds like there are some good recipes in here....

Also gone for type 2 the first year...
Mick.


----------

